#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What is the best free cloud storage?

## Bhavya

The virtual cloud storage is an alternative for traditional storage devices where we can store our data and keep the backup files on USB flash drives or hardware. There are many free cloud storage available. Google Drive and Dropbox are popular among them. Do you guys know any other better free cloud storage?

----------

